# Is it possible to redrill 5x114.3 wheels to 5x100?



## JettaVR99 (Aug 14, 2007)

Like the title says, I don't know if there is enough room between the current drills to redrill a 5x114.3 wheels to 5x100. Is this possible so I wouldn't have to run spacers and so I could keep the offsets the wheels have before adaptors??
Also, how much does a good redrill cost?
The car in question...


----------



## PimpMyRide (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Is it possible to redrill 5x114.3 wheels to 5x100? (JettaVR99)*

I know rbwheels.com redrills 5x114.3 to 5x100 on all their bbs RS.


----------



## dirtyvw (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: Is it possible to redrill 5x114.3 wheels to 5x100? (PimpMyRide)*

if you going to run spacers you might as well just get adapters for it


----------



## JettaVR99 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Is it possible to redrill 5x114.3 wheels to 5x100? (dirtyvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dirtyvw* »_if you going to run spacers you might as well just get adapters for it

No, thats what I am trying to stay away from. I don't want to run spacers or adaptors. The offsets of the wheels are exactly what I need before the addition of adaptors or spacers.


----------

